# It's that time of year again



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Every year just before hunting season starts, there is a guy that writes a letter to the editor for the Forum section of the Sunday newspaper.

He always starts out by quoting the Second Amendment, then explains that A Well Organized Militia, has been replaced by the National Guard and the Coast Guard.

Then he states that the only reason a citizen would need a gun is for hunting, target shooting, or personal defense.

Finally he closes with the statement that always cracks me up. 

"There is no reason for a citizen to own any gun more powerful than a Rifle, Shotgun, or Handgun."


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

He's a Fool. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

FISNFOOL said:


> Every year just before hunting season starts, there is a guy that writes a letter to the editor for the Forum section of the Sunday newspaper.
> 
> He always starts out by quoting the Second Amendment, then explains that A Well Organized Militia, has been replaced by the National Guard and the Coast Guard.
> 
> ...


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

"There is no reason for a citizen to own any gun more powerful than a Rifle, Shotgun, or Handgun." 


Sorry, I am quite fond of my M203








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

eatinbass said:


> "There is no reason for a citizen to own any gun more powerful than a Rifle, Shotgun, or Handgun."
> 
> 
> Sorry, I am quite fond of my M203
> ...


Then why is your face blurred?


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Whats the point of this post? Really... We know and appreciate our rights. I don't really care what some whack jobs think honestly. People think all kinds of crazy stuff. I ain't got time for that!


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

ezbite said:


> Then why is your face blurred?


I don't want my wife to find out....the S#IT would really hit the fan then!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> Whats the point of this post? Really... We know and appreciate our rights. I don't really care what some whack jobs think honestly. People think all kinds of crazy stuff. I ain't got time for that!


 im not going to change my position because some crybaby tries to force his opinion on me (every season or at will). it'll never happen, but to answer your question, I think FISHFOOL was just keeping the fight in our face. lets never forget the 2nd amendment.. never. if we forget to fight, we lose...


----------

